# Can I make Dough & freeze it?



## gpalexiades (Sep 2, 2007)

I would like to know if i can make Raised Yeast Donut Dough & Bread Dough
divide it into ZipLock Bags & freeze it? Then take it out as needed, 
shape it & Bake/Fry.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes but you should to let it thaw, warm and go through another rising.  You may have to add additional flour and knead a bit more.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes but be sure to let thaw over night in fridge for the best results.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 2, 2007)

Exactly as the others have said.


----------

